# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Bluehelix's Workbook

## Bluehelix

Heyya Iam Bluehelix and I started LD's study around.
I had 1 LD last year. But Iam highly motivated. 
Started to do some meditation and Mild in the evenings. Lets se what comes around

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! As long as you stay motivated you'll see progress  :smiley:  If one technique doesn't work for you, try another one. Also yes, you can join the competition if you'd like. Just say you want in in the thread. 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Bluehelix

last week I could remember 3-4 Dreams a night on average but than I drunk 2 days in a row alcohol and it all crashed.
Tonight I only remembered 2 dream fragments even that I had a WBTB.

----------


## Bluehelix

My Goodness - I get Lucid tonight. It was the second time that a I can remember.

Me and T. a friend of mine were eating launch with a General of the Army. There would be an exam tonight with my old teacher Mr. B.
And obviously we were soldiers and the General liked us very much so he payed the teacher that we will not fail the test. I finished eating 
and started to get my stuff together and slowly made my way to the hall on the other street side where the exam would be. My friend was right next to me than - we realized that we were late! And there was Mr. R. on the Hall entry looking at his watch and counting the seconds - he was going to close the door right before our nose's.... We decided to ran.
I was very very fast and thought only I will not make it. But that I thought if this where a dream I would fly and that I would make it for sure!
My thought continued ahh yeah I should do more RC - I remembered to now. So I decided to jump up while running and fly. Guess what?
I did and I made it in time into the hall and than I was thinking ohh it worked ... strange normally they never work. This is a Dream. I was a little euphoric remembered some of my dream goals and I rubbed my hands to stabilize the dream - Immediately the light's in the hall went off - like a flash. But they were going gently on again.
My focus was better. I was flying near the stairs-handrails up and down and parallel to the corridor. I was going to the exit because I wanted to achieve my third dream goal super high super fast flying. But there was this dream character siting in a kind of lotus position near the exit and smiling to me. I talked to him he told me I should go and call somewhere in Wyoming or so not sure anymore. than I felt I was losing the dream so I started to rub my hands again but I moved my physical hands that.

----------

